
Face Depixelizer - hliyan
https://github.com/tg-bomze/Face-Depixelizer
======
hliyan
Some interesting results (including failures) in this thread:
[https://twitter.com/tg_bomze/status/1274098682284163072](https://twitter.com/tg_bomze/status/1274098682284163072)

